# £30 a night no facilities what planet are they on



## Fisherman (Aug 17, 2021)

Camper van parking in Exmouth 'an absolute bargain'
					

Camper vans and motorhomes are able to stay in the seaside town for up to three consecutive nights for just £11 for 24 hours, in three long stay car parks.




					www.devonlive.com


----------



## Val54 (Aug 17, 2021)

The article is from Feb 21 with some good comments from other motorhomers, do we know what has happened since?


----------



## Wully (Aug 17, 2021)

Spent nearly five weeks down that way end June into July VWs everywhere like cockroaches every second motor was a VW camper of some sort. But to be honest I never had a problem finding good value campsites around £20 there were pop up sites all over the place from £10 a night. But £30 for street parking with no facilities that’s nuts. Good luck wae that once we can travel abroad. Sounds like there only interest is to get as much as possible for as little as possible pure greed.


----------



## Fazerloz (Aug 17, 2021)

I think they need a visit from a auditor to tell them what they can and can't do legally with money raised from parking charges. I don't think legally they can be used to support other council services and can't be raised just to raise funds.


----------



## Scotia (Aug 17, 2021)

Spent £2 per day parking at the weekend met a couple who were in the campsite @ £30 per night with ehu next to us. They had to walk through the carpark we were pitched in to get access to the beech.


----------



## caledonia (Aug 17, 2021)

Extortionate prices are the norm now everyone is holidaying at home. I have friends who are just back from a weeks camping in the Highlands. £55 per night for a family of 5 in a tent at Glenmore campsite near Aviemore. It’s a nice site on the shores of Loch Morlich but not worth £55 a night. No wonder people are wild tent camping.


----------



## caledonia (Aug 17, 2021)

Scotia said:


> Spent £2 per day parking at the weekend met a couple who were in the campsite @ £30 per night with ehu next to us. They had to walk through the carpark we were pitched in to get access to the beech.


Good on you


----------



## Scotia (Aug 17, 2021)

caledonia said:


> Extortionate prices are the norm now everyone is holidaying at home. I have friends who are just back from a weeks camping in the Highlands. £55 per night for a family of 5 in a tent at Glenmore campsite near Aviemore. It’s a nice site on the shores of Loch Morlich but not worth £55 a night. No wonder people are wild tent camping.


That will be the campsite next to where we pitched up on the way to Orkney.


----------



## witzend (Aug 17, 2021)

East Devon Already discussed here





						Move to ban wilding in Devon
					

Its just some fuss kicked up by some parish council but does it reflect the views of many councils across the land?  Hopefully not but it just raises more concerns that further clampdowns on wilding are likely no doubt using the new legislation supposedly to deter "travellers" to prevent us...




					wildcamping.co.uk
				



Believe some of the Councillors have interests in local campsites


----------



## caledonia (Aug 17, 2021)

Scotia said:


> That will be the campsite next to where we pitched up on the way to Orkney. View attachment 101148


Aye. Nice location but plenty of wild camping in area.


----------



## Scotia (Aug 17, 2021)

There must have been 15 or more tents on the Dunes at Yellowcraigs.


----------



## Snapster (Aug 17, 2021)

Feels like England and Wales are defining the ancient right to roam as a modern right to exclude! 
People complain about travellers and other groups ruining the countryside without realising the governments answer to this and (everything that they don’t like) is to ban it or legislate against it, for everyone.
This makes interesting reading.





						HOME | Right to Roam
					






					www.righttoroam.org.uk


----------



## mikejay (Aug 17, 2021)

Lytham St Annes at the swimming baths are now charging £15 a night or £25 for 2 no facilities.

Mike


----------



## Tookey (Aug 17, 2021)

Snapster said:


> Feels like England and Wales are defining the ancient right to roam as a modern right to exclude!
> People complain about travellers and other groups ruining the countryside without realising the governments answer to this and (everything that they don’t like) is to ban it or legislate against it, for everyone.
> This makes interesting reading.
> 
> ...


signed up


----------



## caledonia (Aug 17, 2021)

Scotia said:


> There must have been 15 or more tents on the Dunes at Yellowcraigs.


When I was a nipper we used to get dropped of with my parents to camp there.


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 17, 2021)

It seems that we are either banned or ripped of by greedy councils.
To think that £30 a night for a carpark with nothing more than a space to park, is reasonable shows just out out of touch and how unreasonable these people are. 

We are heading up to Findhorn later this month, they have built a stop over specifically designed for our use with toilet facilities, chemical waste, grey water disposal, and fresh water for £15 a night. And some may say that is to expensive, I will decide after my visit. Quite frankly these public carparks were built with our money, and now they are being used to rip us of. Many of these carparks have free car parking during the day, they should be free at night also, or comparable charges applied for night use as are charged during the day.
I have visited three campsites, with all facilities this year and the most expensive for two adults was £27 a night.


----------



## Scotia (Aug 17, 2021)

caledonia said:


> When I was a nipper we used to get dropped of with my parents to camp there.


You were posh, we had to get the bus down then walk from Dirleton. When I had my BSA several of us would ride down on the bikes and pitch up around the tree house or in it if it turned wet.


----------



## Tats (Aug 17, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> It seems that we are either banned or ripped of by greedy councils.
> To think that £30 a night for a carpark with nothing more than a space to park, is reasonable shows just out out of touch and how unreasonable these people are.
> 
> We are heading up to Findhorn later this month, they have built a stop over specifically designed for our use with toilet facilities, chemical waste, grey water disposal, and fresh water for £15 a night. And some may say that is to expensive, I will decide after my visit. Quite frankly these public carparks were built with our money, and now they are being used to rip us of. Many of these carparks have free car parking during the day, they should be free at night also, or comparable charges applied for night use as are charged during the day.
> I have visited three campsites, with all facilities this year and the most expensive for two adults was £27 a night.


Just back from the Findhorn and can report the stop over was excellent. We prefer to wildcamp normally but wanted to be close to the beach, so when I saw this place had recently opened wanted to give it a try. The car parks got pretty busy in the day and the stop-over was booked full for the 2 nights we were there. There were a couple of people wild-camping but they got asked to move on, normally there's a height barrier which would have prevented anything too big but it was just getting fixed so I don't think they realised, either that or they ignored the signs! The Findhorn is lovely, a nice little village with beautiful bay and the beach is fantastic. The stopover site is just across the dunes from it and in walking distance of the village with pubs, a shop and delicious fish and chips (quite pricey though). The beach car park (which has a daily charge) and stop-over is a community led enterprise rather than Council run so I feel the £15 a night fair as they've had to invest in the facilities including water and waste points, hardstanding pitches, fencing/barriers, ANPR and booking website. Volunteers came round checking everything was in order and were perhaps a tad over-zealous in enforcing the rules, e.g. someone had deigned to put up a windbreak the other side of the fence to the site and were using it to store their canoe i.e. bending the rules slightly (nothing to be left outside your van overnight) but got told to take it down nevertheless. But as it's new they probably just want to make sure everyone's behaving, especially if they only got planning permission if the rules were keenly observed, they're there on display for everyone to see so no reason not to respect them and it is a lovely place to stay. You can use the public toilets which were there already for those using the car park to access the beach, they're situated just a short walk from the stop-over site but not the best so we just used our own facilities, perhaps they'll invest in them next... Anyway, others might think differently but IMHO despite the rigid rules I think it's fair to charge for this particular place and will definitely be back.


----------



## Rolyan57 (Aug 17, 2021)

I know not everyone wants to use sites. But for those that do there are many 5 van sites charging only £10 per night, with EHU and facilities.  I can get club sites with hard standing, EHU and full facilities for less than £20.  It’s madness to be charging what some are charging, but most places are not ripping us off with extortionate prices and many places have availability.

Perhaps it’s not relevant on a wild camping site, but I’m not convinced regulated car parks are really wild camping (I’m not referring to Findhorn or similar).


----------



## Nabsim (Aug 18, 2021)

Rolyan57 said:


> I know not everyone wants to use sites. But for those that do there are many 5 van sites charging only £10 per night, with EHU and facilities.  I can get club sites with hard standing, EHU and full facilities for less than £20.  It’s madness to be charging what some are charging, but most places are not ripping us off with extortionate prices and many places have availability.
> 
> Perhaps it’s not relevant on a wild camping site, but I’m not convinced regulated car parks are really wild camping (I’m not referring to Findhorn or similar).


Not to mention there are still basic elsan dump and drinking water sites @£5 a night. I was on one three weeks or so ago


----------



## Debroos (Aug 18, 2021)

Unfortunately there will be people willing to pay that much.


----------



## barge1914 (Aug 18, 2021)

Text of letter I sent to Devon councillors earlier on this subject…..


Motor Caravan Overnight Parking in East Devon

Following complaints from local caravan and holiday park operators your council has proposed to raise the charge for motor caravans to park overnight from £11 to £30 to avoid competing with such businesses.
Competition and Markets Authority Guidance to Councils requires that councils do not inhibit competition, and that they do not discriminate against new or alternative businesses in favour of existing businesses. But where they offer services themselves they should have regard to the effect of such services on surrounding comparable businesses.

If they were themselves to operate a four-star campsite with all the same facilities as comparable private sites they would need to have regard to the effect on other such businesses in their pricing. But they do not.

Basic parking for touring motor caravans does not compete with caravan parks or campsites. It is a totally different market and business model catering for the needs of a different category of customer.

The owners of touring motor caravans have been writing for some time to caravan site owners in the UK, and to the two large camping and caravanning organisations to which many of them belong to request provision of basic overnight parking facilities and the opportunity to pay to use service facilities only as and when they need them. Numerous caravan sites in Europe operate such a facility.  Hardly any of this correspondence ever receives a reply, and the few replies they do get completely reject the suggestions as not being their market or business model. That is THEIR CHOICE. The increasing pattern of caravan and holiday parks installing glamping pods, static caravans, tepees and huts on wheels thus eroding touring capacity shows which way they see their market going; further and further from the basic level required by tourers.

Caravan and campsite operators therefore have no entitlement to object to the existence of a different market or standard of provision that they refuse to cater for. And councils have no obligation to listen to them, in fact the contrary. If councils competed with private businesses operating basic motor caravan parking then it would be a different matter. A small number of private car parks in the West Country do offer overnight parking, generally in the region of £10, there appears to be no adverse competition there.

We encounter councillors all around the country saying they are having their ears bent by caravan site owners every time they see a motor caravan elsewhere other than on their sites, even at times when the campsites are stuffed to the gills and booked up months in advance for the whole season.

If the council proposed to coerce B&B owners to close or raise their prices to match those of 4 star hotels to avoid competition imagine the hostility and ridicule they would receive. Why should owners of motor caravans be selected for more prejudicial treatment?

Sometimes motor caravan owners do use caravan sites, but out of CHOICE; when they want to stay longer, have a holiday in one place, set up camp with awnings, table and chairs, bbq etc.

However the majority of motor caravan owners pay a premium for a self contained motor caravan as it allows them the freedom to tour. A recent survey showed that 91% of owners would use Aires in the UK and 82% normally tour all year, including in winter when most campsites are closed or unsuitable. The greater proportion of all-year tourers are relatively elderly and need easy access on foot to the town, for them such a parking arrangement is ideal, but at £30 a night out of a stretched pension they would not even visit the town, or if such prices were to become common the region.

A touring self-contained motor caravan that has full on-board facilities does not want or need a campsite; they just need a parking place and access to services once every 3-6 days, for which they will gladly pay a REASONABLE price. Paying the price of a campsite for a basic parking space is not reasonable, so what is?

There are more than 13000 Aires in western European countries. They exist alongside the many more thousands of campsites, without complaints. What do they charge?

	Spaces shared or designated in mixed car-park: €0-5

	Basic Aire: segregated parking area for motor caravans €5-8 (typical also for Aires at campsites)

	Quality Aire: individual separated bays for motor caravans €5-12

	Premium Aire: secure, barrier controlled, landscaped Aire €12-15

Where services are provided they are paid for separately and only when needed, disposal free to encourage proper disposal, water is charged for: typically €0.5 to 3. Electricity €0.5 -1 per kw.

Premium locations in the centre of major cities, National Parks, on the beach at famous seaside resorts etc. may charge up to €5 more than these prices. Rates of fully serviced Aires at some ski resorts may average €25 during the ski season (and free off-season), but these are providing fully frost-proof services. It should be noted that where premium prices are charged there are usually less expensive alternatives available only a few miles away.

There are as yet some 60+ motor caravan Aires in the UK, ranging in price from £3-15.

These prices tend to suggest that what is being charged at the moment for basic overnight parking in your town is already reasonable. An increase to £15 for basic parking in a nice location with a good outlook may be tolerable, beyond that you are starting to drive visitors away.

The people you deter will not be going to your caravan parks, as pointed out above they don’t need or want them.  They will simply go somewhere else where they are more welcome. The money they spend in pubs, restaurants and shops will be spent in someone else’s pubs, restaurants and shops.

A recent survey in UK showed motor caravan owners spend on average £47 per day locally in addition to parking/ camping charges and fuel. A much larger survey in Europe established a figure of €55, so similar. However if they have to pay excessively to stay what they spend on parking will reduce their spending in other local businesses.

Normally many thousands of motor caravanners flee to Europe for months every year where they know they are welcome and will be catered for, at reasonable cost, never needing to book ahead, and not being penalised for their choice of transport, even in normal daytime car parks. I have spoken, on my travels, with many European motor caravan owners, and have recently been in touch with a number of motor caravan clubs in France, Belgium, Belgium, Netherlands, Italy and Spain (I speak 4 European languages). Why don’t they visit England I ask; for exactly the same reason Brits go to Europe, to avoid the lack of proper facilities for touring motor caravans, the overpriced fully booked campsites and the prejudicial official hostility they expect to receive here. Motor caravan travel in Europe is generally carefree and relaxed, in England full of worry and anxiety, it’s a relief to cross the channel…. or to go to Scotland.
It may not have escaped the notice of some of your fellow councillors that Brexit restrictions may mean more time spent in the UK. This will drive need for more CAPACITY in peak seasons to accommodate motor caravans, but if it results in exploitative hiking of prices it will just lead to more conflict and hostility and waste of Police time such as we saw in the last Staycation as people try to avoid prohibitively priced locations.

At £30 to park will I visit East Devon? Sadly no.

I am a member of the leadership team of CAMpRA (Campaign for Real Aires, campaigning for provision of proper facilities for motor caravans in the UK). I attach a copy of a document Emergency Staycation Recovery Plan that I wrote and which we have circulated to a number of councils that were overwhelmed in the 2020 Staycation. Generally it has been received in the good spirit that was intended, it was meant to be a helpful. Does your council have a constructive strategy? Some such as the Lake District National Park and the Cumbrian west coastal boroughs are seriously working on one to find ways of increasing capacity and welcoming motor caravan visitors when restrictions are lifted. Our input there has been appreciated, and we continue to assist.



Regards


----------



## Debroos (Aug 18, 2021)

barge1914 said:


> Text of letter I sent to Devon councillors earlier on this subject…..
> 
> 
> Motor Caravan Overnight Parking in East Devon
> ...


Excellent letter. Did you get a reply?


----------



## barge1914 (Aug 18, 2021)

Debroos said:


> Excellent letter. Did you get a reply?


Do pigs fly?


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Aug 19, 2021)

Regarding the original question, it's planet council, I believe, as a councilor, you are only allowed the use of 2 brain cells when on council business. and upgraded to 3 if you become an MP....


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 19, 2021)

barge1914 said:


> Do pigs fly?


Yes they do in the minds of some councillors


----------



## Scotia (Aug 19, 2021)

Rolyan57 said:


> I know not everyone wants to use sites. But for those that do there are many 5 van sites charging only £10 per night, with EHU and facilities.  I can get club sites with hard standing, EHU and full facilities for less than £20.  It’s madness to be charging what some are charging, but most places are not ripping us off with extortionate prices and many places have availability.
> 
> Perhaps it’s not relevant on a wild camping site, but I’m not convinced regulated car parks are really wild camping (I’m not referring to Findhorn or similar).


Looks wild enough to me. this was the view from the carpark.


----------



## Debroos (Aug 19, 2021)

Scotia said:


> Looks wild enough to me. this was the view from the carpark. View attachment 101198


Where is that?


----------



## Bigshug (Aug 19, 2021)

RoadTrek Boy said:


> Regarding the original question, it's planet council, I believe, as a councilor, you are only allowed the use of 2 brain cells when on council business. and upgraded to 3 if you become an MP....


seems there is a lot of MP’s in parliament on fraudulent terms, as most of them don’t have 3 brain cells


----------



## caledonia (Aug 19, 2021)

Debroos said:


> Where is that?


That would be telling.


----------



## Scotia (Aug 19, 2021)

Debroos said:


> Where is that?


Up by Aviemore.


----------



## Pedalman (Aug 20, 2021)

Wully said:


> Spent nearly five weeks down that way end June into July VWs everywhere like cockroaches every second motor was a VW camper of some sort. But to be honest I never had a problem finding good value campsites around £20 there were pop up sites all over the place from £10 a night. But £30 for street parking with no facilities that’s nuts. Good luck wae that once we can travel abroad. Sounds like there only interest is to get as much as possible for as little as possible pure greed.


Do you think there is something wrong with VW camper vans, why call them cockroaches  ?  Travelling communities  ( which a lot of councils are looking out for) don't normally use such small vans, small VW camper  vans  are  normally genuine responsible campers.


----------



## Pedalman (Aug 20, 2021)

barge1914 said:


> Text of letter I sent to Devon councillors earlier on this subject…..
> 
> 
> Motor Caravan Overnight Parking in East Devon
> ...


excellent letter and hats off to you for doing something.  It needs everyone to send a copy of this letter to councils that are seen to be doing the same, but will that happen ?


----------



## Biggarmac (Aug 20, 2021)

Pedalman said:


> excellent letter and hats off to you for doing something.  It needs everyone to send a copy of this letter to councils that are seen to be doing the same, but will that happen ?


Have a look on www.campra.org.uk to see templates of letters to use as a basis to send to councils and landowners.  Things will only change when more of the motorcaravan community become proactive and contact councils themselves.  Don't leave it to CAMpRA.


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 20, 2021)

Biggarmac said:


> Have a look on www.campra.org.uk to see templates of letters to use as a basis to send to councils and landowners.  Things will only change when more of the motorcaravan community become proactive and contact councils themselves.  Don't leave it to CAMpRA.


Could not agree more.
If you see something that’s simply not right complain to the owners.
Email them, phone them, post your email on here for others to see, and use as a template if they wish. Just look a CalMacs latest decision to stop us from queuing in standbye queues for their ferries, or as this thread were councils who have openly condemned us, now see as as cash cows to be ripped off. Even if you don’t want to join Campra, do your own thing when you see what's clearly biased and unfair treatment towards us.


----------



## Pedalman (Aug 20, 2021)

Debroos said:


> Unfortunately there will be people willing to pay that much.





Fisherman said:


> Could not agree more.
> If you see something that’s simply not right complain to the owners.
> Email them, phone them, post your email on here for others to see, and use as a template if they wish. Just look a CalMacs latest decision to stop us from queuing in standbye queues for their ferries, or as this thread were councils who have openly condemned us, now see as as cash cows to be ripped off. Even if you don’t want to join Campra, do your own thing when you see what's clearly biased and unfair treatment towards us.


Well said, we need to be pro active complainers.   I suggested a few weeks ago that we should all have a campaign , someone replied " Great idea, what do you have planned and where do we sign" ?    Waiting for somebody else to do something will not get anything done.  

We can do what  FISHERMAN suggested ,  email, phone, post letters, flood the authorities, and complain to the owners , let them know how many MoHo people there are who support the tourist economy but we don't like being ripped off . Yes it takes a bit of our time, do we think its worth it ?

We can all very easily find councillors email addresses by just Googling the council involved , all the contact details are there for all to see. Even your local MP's email addresses are on the internet , just google their name and bingo .

Campsites also have email addresses for us to complain about prices and other gripes.......they may be making a killing this year from "new" people that hire MoHo's and new tent campers  BUT when that group return to flying to the sunny Mediterranean beaches (and the majority will )   who will fill their campsites then ?


----------



## alcam (Aug 20, 2021)

Nabsim said:


> Not to mention there are still basic elsan dump and drinking water sites @£5 a night. I was on one three weeks or so ago


Think sometimes we need to remember that the fee does include parking . Recently stayed at the cattle market at Hawes , £10 in honesty box .
Parked for 24 hours + dump + water . Think that is reasonable for urban stopover


----------



## Wully (Aug 20, 2021)

Pedalman said:


> Do you think there is something wrong with VW camper vans, why call them cockroaches  ?  Travelling communities  ( which a lot of councils are looking out for) don't normally use such small vans, small VW camper  vans  are  normally genuine responsible campers.



Take it you own a VW  I was meaning they are more suited to the roads down that way so there is gonna be more of them and there was hundreds of them scuttling all over the place  like cockroaches or should I say beetles would that make you happy.


----------



## Pedalman (Aug 20, 2021)

Wully said:


> Take it you own a VW  I was meaning they are more suited to the roads down that way so there is gonna be more of them and there was hundreds of them scuttling all over the place  like cockroaches or should I say beetles would that make you happy.


Apologies, I think I misunderstood your intended point,  which in my defence, was not up to your normal literary expertise.


----------



## Pedalman (Aug 20, 2021)

Biggarmac said:


> Have a look on www.campra.org.uk to see templates of letters to use as a basis to send to councils and landowners.  Things will only change when more of the motorcaravan community become proactive and contact councils themselves.  Don't leave it to CAMpRA.


 You are probably right, emails and letters from individuals would have a bigger influence on councils and landowners than repeated communications from CAMpRA . They might even read them.


----------



## REC (Aug 20, 2021)

Excellent letter...I do wonder whether the local newspaper would print a copy...councils don't like publicity! Especially when the retailers realise they are missing out?


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 20, 2021)

REC said:


> Excellent letter...I do wonder whether the local newspaper would print a copy...councils don't like publicity! Especially when the retailers realise they are missing out?


Sadly I doubt it. Their local rag will no doubt be too busy supporting the council, and printing the usual dire tripe about us.
After all it sells more papers when you report that we dump our crap everywhere, and leave litter everywhere we go.
Why let the facts get in the way of a good story.


----------



## Rod (Aug 21, 2021)

Nabsim said:


> Not to mention there are still basic elsan dump and drinking water sites @£5 a night. I was on one three weeks or so ago


Could you please confirm which club you use to find sites at £5 per night as we are considering joining one.

Thanks


----------



## Rolyan57 (Aug 21, 2021)

Rod said:


> Could you please confirm which club you use to find sites at £5 per night as we are considering joining one.
> 
> Thanks


These may be the aire type sites that are available in different places.

Re the club sites, both the main clubs do smaller certificated sites, and some of these can be found at £10 per night, inc electric.  I’m using one on the way up to Scotland.

Also, the Camping and Caravanning Club do an age concession rate.  So you can get good rates.  I’m staying near Bristol later in the year, full site, hard standing, electric, all facilities if you want them, solo, £13 per night.

Obviously neither are ‘wild camping’, so may not be appropriate for many members on here.  It’s probably a heinous crime even mentioning them 

P.S. I haven’t found an issue with them booked up in advance either.


----------



## number14 (Aug 21, 2021)

£5 sites are becoming rarer but look for CL/CSs in both clubs with nothing but water and waste.  Probably more from CAMC because the other club caters for campers who require a toilet.  
In my experience they tend to be run by some lovely old dear from the adjacent farmhouse. We can only guess what will happen as said old dears (bless 'em) pass away and grandsons take over.


----------



## mistericeman (Aug 21, 2021)

number14 said:


> £5 sites are becoming rarer but look for CL/CSs in both clubs with nothing but water and waste.  Probably more from CAMC because the other club caters for campers who require a toilet.
> In my experience they tend to be run by some lovely old dear from the adjacent farmhouse. We can only guess what will happen as said old dears (bless 'em) pass away and grandsons take over.


Same here but were with camping/caravan club... 

Some of the CL/CS sites have gone up this year from £7 to £10... (Still a bargain in my book) 

As have some of our regular farm field types sites in our local Derbyshire... 

I'm still happy to pay it as most of them deliberately keep numbers of units down so they never feel crowded. 
Though to be honest IF it's a nice site (Nice views, quiet, uncrowded and a chilled vibe....) 
I'm happy to pay more if needed...


----------



## davep10000 (Aug 21, 2021)

There are still quite a few CAMC CLs at less than £10 - this one is a couple of miles from me, and £5 a night. (Its a large site immaculately kept right next to the river)




__





						Camling Certificated Location | Caravan and Motorhome Club
					

Camling is a Certificated Location in Dumfries & Galloway. Enjoy a five-van site suitable for caravans & motorhomes, reserved exclusively for members.




					www.caravanclub.co.uk
				




This one is £8 a night near Newcastleton.




__





						Hermitage Farm House Certificated Location | Caravan and Motorhome Club
					

Hermitage Farm House is a Certificated Location in Scottish Borders. Enjoy a five-van site suitable for caravans & motorhomes, reserved exclusively for members.




					www.caravanclub.co.uk
				





They are both in stunning locations in Dumfries and Galloway.
Sure there are lots like these around the country.

Dave.


----------



## barge1914 (Aug 21, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> Sadly I doubt it. Their local rag will no doubt be too busy supporting the council, and printing the usual dire tripe about us.
> After all it sells more papers when you report that we dump our crap everywhere, and leave litter everywhere we go.
> Why let the facts get in the way of a good story.


I wrote to the councillor as a result of an article in the local rag, also sent to the local rag. Midges may be small but a lot of them can cause great irritation. Keep biting!


----------



## tidewatcher (Aug 21, 2021)

Copy of my letter to the members of the Car Parking committee. As for the local campsites there is only one close enough to matter so maybe.... The C&MH club site is on the "edge" of town and usual has a steady trade.

"I am a resident of Exmouth and a campervan owner.

When the trial for allowing camper vans and motorhomes to park overnight in selected areas of the town initiated I was impressed by the forward thinking of the Council. We regularly visit some areas such as North Devon where parking is allowed and recently Brecon where overnight (one night in seven) parking is free with payment for daytime parking only.

The proposed increased charges are entirely out of proportion to the facilities and requirements of motor homes. Motor homes and most campervans are self sufficient with on board toilets, washing and shower facilities and power. They only require somewhere every three to five days to fill with water and empty waste hygienically.

Most motorhome owners do not need or want campsite facilities, we regularly tour France where the extensive network of free or minimal charged “Aires” are a joy to use and bring much needed revenue to many small towns and villages. To compare the cost of a car-park with a full campsite is completely illogical. Are you proposing to compare a hotel with a B&B or small guest house and increase all the costs to that of a hotel?

The advantage of an “Aire” type facility is the location is generally near to the commerce of the town thus people are far more likely to spend in the town than if they are at a remote campsite.

If any of the councilors wish to come and see the facilities on board my camper van and chat with me I would be more than happy to oblige, however I only have next week available as I intend to head to France where motorhomes and campervans are made welcome for the revenue they bring to an area."


----------



## mickymost (Aug 21, 2021)

Rod said:


> Could you please confirm which club you use to find sites at £5 per night as we are considering joining one.
> 
> Thanks


Yes please share which sites only charge a


Nabsim said:


> Not to mention there are still basic elsan dump and drinking water sites @£5 a night. I was on one three weeks or so ago




please share where there are sites at £5 thats cheaper than most car park stopovers.


----------



## Nabsim (Aug 21, 2021)

Rod said:


> Could you please confirm which club you use to find sites at £5 per night as we are considering joining one.
> 
> Thanks


The £5 a night one I use fairly often is a CMC cs, just elsan and drinking water.


----------



## Nabsim (Aug 21, 2021)

mickymost said:


> Yes please share which sites only charge a
> 
> 
> 
> please share where there are sites at £5 thats cheaper than most car park stopovers.


You see why I don’t think £10 to £15 for a car park is good value. Take a look through the cmc cs sites and the ccc cl sites.


----------



## mickymost (Aug 21, 2021)

Nabsim said:


> Not to mention there are still basic elsan dump and drinking water sites @£5 a night. I was on one three weeks or so ago





Nabsim said:


> The £5 a night one I use fairly often is a CMC cs, just elsan and drinking water.




Ok Nabsim at present I am not a member of any of the two major clubs but on your price quote of £5 for a basic cs I was curious and looked at the Caravan And Motorhome club.I have checked about 35 cs sites on their website and the cheapest was £15 a night (member price)so maybe could you enlighten which cs site is £5 and maybe do you know others at £5 cs sites on that club you can recommend?


----------



## mickymost (Aug 21, 2021)

Ok just found one on their at £10 so maybe its possible if one is happy on grass with basic facilities.


----------



## davep10000 (Aug 21, 2021)

mickymost said:


> Ok Nabsim at present I am not a member of any of the two major clubs but on your price quote of £5 for a basic cs I was curious and looked at the Caravan And Motorhome club.I have checked about 35 cs sites on their website and the cheapest was £15 a night (member price)so maybe could you enlighten which cs site is £5 and maybe do you know others at £5 cs sites on that club you can recommend?


See my post 47 above??!!


----------



## mickymost (Aug 21, 2021)

davep10000 said:


> See my post 47 above??!!


Sorry duhhhhh just popped in and hadnt read earlier in the thread those are some gems you have posted so thank you atb..


----------



## mickymost (Aug 21, 2021)

mickymost said:


> Sorry duhhhhh just popped in and hadnt read earlier in the thread those are some gems you have posted so thank you atb..


this one even has crazy golf


----------



## davep10000 (Aug 21, 2021)

mickymost said:


> this one even has crazy golf
> View attachment 101239


Thats the black waste grey waste and water points!!
Fantastic site - we have stayed there a couple of times.


----------



## mickymost (Aug 21, 2021)

davep10000 said:


> See my post 47 above??!!


both those sites are in Scotland so maybe Scottish cs are cheaper? Has Krankie put a cap on prices that can be charged?


----------



## Nabsim (Aug 21, 2021)

mickymost said:


> Ok Nabsim at present I am not a member of any of the two major clubs but on your price quote of £5 for a basic cs I was curious and looked at the Caravan And Motorhome club.I have checked about 35 cs sites on their website and the cheapest was £15 a night (member price)so maybe could you enlighten which cs site is £5 and maybe do you know others at £5 cs sites on that club you can recommend?


The one I was on is at Wadshelf on the hills overlooking Chesterfield. You should get it from that but shout if not.

apart from me there was on caravan on the site and Norman said it’s been very quiet this year. Can never understand why he gets so little custom, guess folks want more than a field, water and empty out


----------



## Rolyan57 (Aug 21, 2021)

The thing is, this is why we probably shouldn’t directly compare prices. I usually find that I can spend a lot less staying on full facility sites with hard standing, EHU and a full services pitch than those staying in a pub where they want you to buy a meal and drinks. But that’s not the point.

Also, I don’t think we should necessarily keep on about not needing sites because camper vans and Motorhome’s have onboard facilities; so do most of the caravans I see.

What the free spirits want is the freedom to just turn up, unplanned and unfettered, without a check in time, with minimal rules and regs. Then leave and travel on. There’s a value in that above and beyond the parking and facilities. It’s how we get that message across and reach a compromise that’s currently evading me. But the letters are great. Keep them up. My last one to a local sailing club received short shrift!!!


----------



## tidewatcher (Aug 22, 2021)

Having sent my letter to the East Devon committee regarding the proposed charges I have had two instant replies, one supporting the idea of keeping charges sensible and one from a Bongo owner who is also supportive of keeping parking within reach. It may well be that the reporting on the Devon Live site which is not always that accurate has not helped. No decision has yet been made on charges.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 22, 2021)

Lucky to live in Ulster as Islandmaggee from my youth is free, many a pint/tin i had here tenting with my cub parked outside.


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 22, 2021)

tidewatcher said:


> Having sent my letter to the East Devon committee regarding the proposed charges I have had two instant replies, one supporting the idea of keeping charges sensible and one from a Bongo owner who is also supportive of keeping parking within reach. It may well be that the reporting on the Devon Live site which is not always that accurate has not helped. No decision has yet been made on charges.


Many thanks for all your efforts tidewatcher, very much appreciated.
For me what’s important here is that some councillors argued that this was fair and reasonable. I hope that the £11 charge remains. But this only serves to underline how we are viewed by some within local councils.


----------



## Scotia (Aug 22, 2021)

mickymost said:


> this one even has crazy golf
> View attachment 101239


Looks like an elsan dump point, are you sure about the crazy golf?


----------



## Scotia (Aug 22, 2021)

Scotia said:


> Looks like an elsan dump point, are you sure about the crazy golf?


Just looked again it is a dump point.


----------



## mickymost (Aug 22, 2021)

Scotia said:


> Just looked again it is a dump point.


Im sure it could be multi purpose use if one felt a little bored .But one would need a load of balls        as once inside not getting retrieved for sure.


----------



## Ladyfreespirit (Aug 26, 2021)

Rolyan57 said:


> I know not everyone wants to use sites. But for those that do there are many 5 van sites charging only £10 per night, with EHU and facilities.  I can get club sites with hard standing, EHU and full facilities for less than £20.  It’s madness to be charging what some are charging, but most places are not ripping us off with extortionate prices and many places have availability.
> 
> Perhaps it’s not relevant on a wild camping site, but I’m not convinced regulated car parks are really wild camping (I’m not referring to Findhorn or similar).


Where do I find these £10 per night sites please?


----------



## mistericeman (Aug 26, 2021)

Ladyfreespirit said:


> Where do I find these £10 per night sites please?


I'd start by looking at either of the two big clubs as they both operate small 5 pitch basic sites that tend to be on the cheaper side (especially away from the main honey pots) 
And look for friendly farmers who are very often happy to have cold hard cash placed in their palms for a night's parking.... 

Some of the small friendly spots listed on places like search for sites can be excellent too both cost wise and location wise.... 

Basically avoid anything commercial and in over popular locations.


----------



## Ladyfreespirit (Aug 26, 2021)

My


mistericeman said:


> I'd start by looking at either of the two big clubs as they both operate small 5 pitch basic sites that tend to be on the cheaper side (especially away from the main honey pots)
> And look for friendly farmers who are very often happy to have cold hard cash placed in their palms for a night's parking....
> 
> Some of the small friendly spots listed on places like search for sites can be excellent too both cost wise and location wise....
> ...


 mother told me to be careful about Friendly Farmers


----------



## mistericeman (Aug 26, 2021)

Ladyfreespirit said:


> My
> 
> mother told me to be careful about Friendly Farmers


Funnily enough I've had similar warnings... 

But most of the ones I've met seem only interested in lightening my wallet slightly.... 
Whilst gently muttering about how, poor they are as they drive off in a rather large shiny tractor/range rover /large 4x4 etc.... 

We met a lovely chap up at Nenthead that was almost incredulous that we had parked at the side of his field on the side of some old lead mine workings, and were collecting litter whilst chatting to him about his Swaledale/Mule flocks that he had recently released and were busy being hefted to his land. 

Didn't want any money BUT happily accepted a cup of tea and some home made cake.


----------



## alcam (Aug 26, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> Many thanks for all your efforts tidewatcher, very much appreciated.
> For me what’s important here is that some councillors argued that this was fair and reasonable. I hope that the £11 charge remains. But this only serves to underline how we are viewed by some within local councils.


Stayed in Boroughbridge last night . No facilities , apart from public toilets , honesty box asking for a fiver (clever box)
Even more of a bargain when I had a pint for £2.50 and a fish supper for £5.95 !
Edinburgh is literally twice that


----------



## molly 2 (Aug 28, 2021)

If they want to ban motorhomers from parking £ 30 a night will work better  than any no motorhome sign


----------



## Rolyan57 (Aug 28, 2021)

Ladyfreespirit said:


> Where do I find these £10 per night sites please?


I use the certificated sites on the 2 large clubs.  You have to search a bit but they are out there.  There’s quite a few at or around that price, often with hard standing, electric and basic facilities thrown in.  I would much rather be there than a car park with idiots doing donuts all night!


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 29, 2021)

Ladyfreespirit said:


> Where do I find these £10 per night sites please?


At that price maybe i should start taking 2 vans a night, maybe 3 at a squeeze, £210 a week tax free wink wink.


----------



## TeamRienza (Aug 29, 2021)

If you want cheap sites perhaps look at this Facebook site.

Under £10 sites no chat 

Davy


----------



## Drover (Aug 30, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> At that price maybe i should start taking 2 vans a night, maybe 3 at a squeeze, £210 a week tax free wink wink.


That's me out as £210 per week is more than my state pension....


----------



## mickymost (Aug 30, 2021)

Drover said:


> That's me out as £210 per week is more than my state pension....


I’m sure you could negotiate a discount with Trev


----------



## Drover (Aug 31, 2021)

mickymost said:


> I’m sure you could negotiate a discount with Trev


Do you think 80% discount would be acceptable.......
Err hang on I've paid £7 per night in Aberaeron before now....
Elsan and water included...... was a bit crowded though...


----------



## Weefifer (Aug 31, 2021)

Tats said:


> Just back from the Findhorn and can report the stop over was excellent. We prefer to wildcamp normally but wanted to be close to the beach, so when I saw this place had recently opened wanted to give it a try. The car parks got pretty busy in the day and the stop-over was booked full for the 2 nights we were there. There were a couple of people wild-camping but they got asked to move on, normally there's a height barrier which would have prevented anything too big but it was just getting fixed so I don't think they realised, either that or they ignored the signs! The Findhorn is lovely, a nice little village with beautiful bay and the beach is fantastic. The stopover site is just across the dunes from it and in walking distance of the village with pubs, a shop and delicious fish and chips (quite pricey though). The beach car park (which has a daily charge) and stop-over is a community led enterprise rather than Council run so I feel the £15 a night fair as they've had to invest in the facilities including water and waste points, hardstanding pitches, fencing/barriers, ANPR and booking website. Volunteers came round checking everything was in order and were perhaps a tad over-zealous in enforcing the rules, e.g. someone had deigned to put up a windbreak the other side of the fence to the site and were using it to store their canoe i.e. bending the rules slightly (nothing to be left outside your van overnight) but got told to take it down nevertheless. But as it's new they probably just want to make sure everyone's behaving, especially if they only got planning permission if the rules were keenly observed, they're there on display for everyone to see so no reason not to respect them and it is a lovely place to stay. You can use the public toilets which were there already for those using the car park to access the beach, they're situated just a short walk from the stop-over site but not the best so we just used our own facilities, perhaps they'll invest in them next... Anyway, others might think differently but IMHO despite the rigid rules I think it's fair to charge for this particular place and will definitely be back.


Hi can you give me some info on findhorn stop, I could only find campsite?


----------



## Weefifer (Aug 31, 2021)

It’s ok, I watched a you tube video and got the contact details etc.


----------

